# Female Climber needed for 67 Summits bid in New England



## climbingforspinabifida (Jun 29, 2007)

We need one more female climber for our climbing for Spina Bifida 67 Summits bid ! Must be a team player and able to commit..we have 9 sponsors on board and your exspenses will be almost nothing..you pay for oersonal items is all....for more info send me a message...


----------



## climbingforspinabifida (Jul 10, 2007)

*Still Looking For Climbers*

Everybody says they commit then they quit..I need climbers..15 Sponsors on board...
1.Asolo
2.LoweAlpine
3.40 Below
4.TekTite
6.PrincetonTec
7.Alpine Aire
8.Mountain House
9.Extreme Glow
10.S.B.A.A./Mass
11.Adventure Medical Kits
12.Swiss Water Nottles
13.Kahtoola
14.Seattle Manf. Corp
15.Julbo


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not a female... but can you explain more what this "Spina Bifida 67 Summits bid" is all about?


----------



## pedxing (Jul 12, 2007)

Only one X chromosome here.
I can post your message on rocks on top if you'd like.
Is any of the climbing technical climbing or is it just hiking up to the top of these peaks?


----------



## climbing4spinabifida (Nov 5, 2007)

*Updated list of sponsors*

Mostly hiking...here is the list of sponsors...

List of Sponsors on board as of 11-05-2007

1.	Asolo http://www.asolo-usa.com (All foot wear)
2.	Lowe Alpine http://www.lowealpine.com (Backpacks)
3.	S.M.C. http://www.smcgear.net  (Ice Axes,Climbing Equipment)
4.	Mountain House http://www.mountainhouse.com (Food)
5.	Alpine Aire http://www.alpineaire.com (Food)
6.	Princeton Tec http://www.princetontec.com (Headlamps)
7.	TekTite http://www.tek-tite.com (LED Flashlights)
8.	Julbo http://www.julbo.com (Sunglasses)
9.	Swiss Water Bottle Company http://www.swissbottle.com (All water bottles)
10.	Black Diamond http://www.blackdiamond.com (Trekking poles)
11.	40 Below http://www.40below.com (Overboots)
12.	S.B.A.A./Mass http://www.sbamass.org
13.	Raven Ridge Designs http://www.ravenridgedesigns.com (Web Design) 
14.	Kahtoola http://www.kahtoola.com (Crampons)
15.	Scott U.S.A. http://www.scottusa.com (Goggles)
16.	Extreme Glow http://www.extremeglow.com (Cylume Light Sticks)
17.	High Gear http://www.highgear.com (Watches)
18.	 Atlas http://www.atlassnowshoe.com  (SnowShoes)
19.	Metolius  www.metoliusclimbing.com/  (Climbing Harnesses)
20.	 Katadyn http://www.katadyn.com (Water purifiers)\
21.	Eureka! http://www.eurekatent.com  (All tents)
22.	Leatherman (Multi tools)
23.	DMM http://www.dmmclimbing.com) (Climbing equipment)
24.	White Sierra http://www.whitesierra.com (3 season clothing)
25.	PMI http://www.pmirope.com (ropes and climbing helmets)
26.	Snow Peak http://www.snowpeak.com (Stove)
27.	GoPro http://www.gopro.com (cameras)
28.	Voile http://www.voile-usa.com (Shovels and avalance probes)
29.	Tech4O  http:// www.tech4o.com (Weather Instruments)
30.	Adventure Medical Kits  http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com (First Aid)
31.	Eagle Optics http://www.eagleoptics.com (Monoculars)
32.	Alps Mountaineering http://www.alpsmountaineering.com (Sleeping Bags)
33.	Mount 7 http://www.mountseven.com (Soft Shell Clothing)
34.	Eddie’s Energy Bars http://www.ediesenergy.com 
35.	Suunto http://www.suunto.com
36.	 Hot Chillys http://www.hotchillys.com (Base Layer and Socks)
37.	Shekinah Mtn Farms http://www.smfarms.com  (Lip Balms and hand lotion)
38.	Cooler Bars http://www.coolerbars.com (Cooler bars)


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's the web page: http://www.climbing4spinabifida.org/ 

There are some answers there.


----------

